# Name and supply suggestions!



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I have to say, I'm getting pretty darn excited! I think I joined around November, looking for a breeder and not knowing anything about the different lines, and thinking it'd be forever until I'd get to have a puppy of my own.

Well, this Saturday I am driving up to Salem to make a $100 deposit on a male pup from the Q-litter. He is due on February 21st, 2009... and so should be coming home around April 18th, right before my dad's birthday.









Meanwhile, I have started buying supplies and thinking of names. What does everyone think of the name Trent? I was picking between
~ Trent
~ Havoc
~ Ruin
~ Cinder
~ Fallen
Not too big on super popular names, and decided to go with a name I felt comfortable yelling in a dog park, or saying when I'm introducing him to an 8 year old.

His registered name will be Q___ vom HausReid. The Sire, Flax, is the GSD on the front page: http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/index.php
and this is the dam: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/529500.html
Also out of curiosity, is she a blanket saddle? Or a bi-color? 
I will not get to meet Flax, as Ray has taken him away to a 6 week training class.

Here are supplies I need to purchase:
~ Crate (I'm thinking of getting a large one for him to grow in, while using the crate divider to make it seem like less space... good idea or not?)
~ Water/Food bowls (stainless steel)
~ Collar (not sure if I should be getting a training collar, too. Don't think I will, though)
~ Leash
~ Raw hide
~ More toys, squeaky toys, a kong, cuz, rope toys...
~ Shampoo (suggestions?)
~ Toothbrush/paste
~ Nail clippers (is Pedi-paws any good?)
~ Grooming brush (oh boy, I know to expect a LOT of shedding, so any suggestions as to grooming supplies?)
~ I bet I'm missing SO many things...

Wow. Long post. Sorry, I had to vent my excitement and bother someone with questions









I would love any help or pointers... thanks a bunch!
Oh, and for all who are interested, remodeling has been RESCHEDULED. To next week xD


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Dam is a blanket back.

Name is always a personal preference. Of your list I like Havoc the best.

Shopping list looks pretty good. Might want to add a comb in there and some training treats.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I personally do NOT like people names for dogs. So for ME, Trent it out.

Cinder sounds like a females name. (Probably because all of the "cinders" have known have been female.)

Fallen reminds me of "Help, I have fallen and I can't get up!"

I would also NOT get "raw hide" that stuff is EVIL! Nylabones are MUCH better and safer.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well first of all CONGRATS on the new puppy. Glad that you did your research and learned as much as you can before he gets here. I think that you should go with whatever name YOU like the best!!!

As for supplies...
~ Crate - 
Definately get a big one, and use divider. Therfore, you only have to buy one!

~ Water/Food bowls (stainless steel)...
i like ceramic (lead free) so that they cant pick it up and throw it around when they are younger. Plus more stable.

Collar
Just get an adjustable one at first. i got a nylon one and its adjustable from 12-18 inches. Plenty for when they are young.

Leash
Same as collar--6 ft

Raw Hide
I dont prefer these at all. They are like leather. If a pup breaks too big of a piece off, it can get stuck in their stomach and intestines. I would get some Raw bones from the butcher. Great for calcium and getting those ears up. Also bully sticks keeps them busy for a while.

More toys, squeaky toys, a kong, cuz, rope toys...
Kong brands are great...nylabones for puppies, things that are safe for leaving in the crate to teath on and are not directly dangerous.

Shampoo
i prefer Earthbath...it works good, and smells great...IMO

~ Toothbrush/paste
wouldnt hurt...

Nail clippers (is Pedi-paws any good?)
Pedi-paws is ok. I feel like it takes too long. it's probably great on little dogs, but takes forever on a big dog with big nails, plus the grinding stinks BAD!!!

Grooming brush 
I like the good ole' fashion rake...and a few brushes. A lot of ppl love the furminator, but ive never tried it........yet....

I would also suggest The Ultimate Puppy Toolkit from Premier. They discontinued it, but you can find it online at stores. I got mine from sit-stay...google the website.

Other than that, it sounds like you are well prepared and are going to have a geat time with the new puppy when it come.
Good luck and keep the questions coming!!!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Read Ian Dunbar's Puppy book too, it was great for me to read.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I agree w/BlackGSD on not getting rawhides. I tried giving them to Cash once or twice and he just puked them back up again.

Out of the names list, I like Havoc the best.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Also be aware, the saying "You are your name" is around for a REASON.

All of the dogs I have known that have names like Havoc, Chaos, Ruin, ect.... Well lets just say their names FIT!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Comb, training treats, nylabones! I was thinking about those and then blanked out somehow.

Right, and puppy food. I was thinking of Innova Evo, but also wanted to find out what Ray was feeding. Also very interested in the raw diet, but not sure how to feed a puppy raw. Probably should browse through the raw feeding section of the forums more often.

Amaruq - I thought she was a blanket, but seeing the pictures of all those different coat patterns confused me. What distinguishes blanket saddle and bi-color?

Tracy - Cinder sort of reminded me of a girl, too... but more for me it was because it made "Cinderella" pop up in my head. Most puppies are probably great at causing havoc anyway, but guess I shouldn't give him any encouragement! 

Raw hide is a no-no, what about bully sticks? What they're made of sort of bothers me, and I heard that they can smell terrible, but dogs seem to have fun with those.

Jimmym - Great suggestions, definitely looking more into it, thanks! I heard that the worst thing about pedi-paws was the noise, but other than that, it was alright. 

I've also been going on a book buying frenzy - puppies for dummies, house training for dummies, I'll add Ian Dunbar to the list!
I knew that dogs eat away a lot of money, and now I'm feeling the impact for real!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like Trent. is Fallen pronounced Fowl Len, but pronounced as one word?

i don't give my dogs raw hide.

shampoo, all natural.

for his nails: get a Dremel.

i don't give my dogs squeaky toys. i'm affraid they'll get the squeaky out and swallow it. besides, A German Shepherd with a squeaky, all of the dogs are going to laugh at him.

my dog has:
two leashs (nylon and a hand made leather leash).

two pin brushes. i need to buy him a bristle brush.
several combs.

two choke collars. one collar we keep in the car because several times i left the house with his leash and no collar. we don't keep his collar on when he's at home.

for toys:
bones, Kongs, tug toys, rope toys, various size balls. his toys are all over the house.

3 stainless steel bowls, one ceramic

crate size: the size for a Great Dan. never used dividers.

two dog beds. one in the livingroom. one in the bedroom.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Rei
> Amaruq - I thought she was a blanket, but seeing the pictures of all those different coat patterns confused me. What distinguishes blanket saddle and bi-color?


the pattern names refer to the amount of black the dog has on his back... think of a horse and the area that the saddle covers. for a blanket back - look at the areas that a horses blanket covers... it extends over the shoulders, rear and thighs. both blanket and saddle backs are genetically black and tans. a bi color is different, as in there is an actual bi color gene. the easiest way to tell a bi color is when the dog is 90% black usually only having tan feet/legs. there is also the issue of "tar heels" and "toe penciling" which is the black stripe that run up a bi color dogs heels, and the black smudges on their front toes.

hope that helps!

and yes, your pups dam is a blanket back - a bi color would not have the tan extending up to the rear, the tan on the face, the tan on the chest, or ears. some bi colors do have color in those areas, but never all of them.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i believe this is the member Historian's drawings.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would see what Ray feeds and plan of feeding that for a week or 2 rather than switching right off the bat. At least if their food is the same in the new home, they have something that is familiar to them since nothing else will be. 

I wouldn't feed EVO to a puppy. Most of the grain free kibbles have quite a bit more calcium that most folks recommend for a large breed puppy. If you want to feed a grain free kibble, I would look at Orijen Large Breed Puppy. (I'm usually not one for "puppy food" and don't feed it myself, but the Orijen LBP has a better {lower} calcium level.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

What about Fallon (rhymes with Talon.)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineWhat about Fallon (rhymes with Talon.)


Fallon sounds like a female to me, but I _do_ like Talon... and Falcon...


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

I second the Dr. Dunbar suggestion.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad
> i don't give my dogs squeaky toys. i'm affraid they'll get the squeaky out and swallow it. besides, A German Shepherd with a squeaky, all of the dogs are going to laugh at him.
> two choke collars. one collar we keep in the car because several times i left the house with his leash and no collar. we don't keep his collar on when he's at home.


Cuz balls are great and they squeak, The "bad" ones have a deep squeek and the "good" ones have a higher pitch. doggiedad, I think all the dogs would be jealous of a GSD w/a squeaky toy!
NO to the Choke collar! They are not nice on the neck at all. Go with an adjustable no slip collar or a harness. My dogs only have their collars on when we go away as they can get hung up or while playing hooked on each other. I put a flat one on w/tags and then they have the collar of choice attached to a leash. You will not want to buy expensive leashes til pup has quit chewing on it while walking(most pups do!) I started Onyx w/ a small flat buckle collar and we worked our way up as she grew, eventually to a prong at about 8 mos or so. Never used a Choke. We are not using the prong anymore she has "graduated" to the no slip. Good luck w/your new pup, we look forward to many pics)


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ReiI have to say, I'm getting pretty darn excited! I think I joined around November, looking for a breeder and not knowing anything about the different lines, and thinking it'd be forever until I'd get to have a puppy of my own.
> 
> Well, this Saturday I am driving up to Salem to make a $100 deposit on a male pup from the Q-litter. He is due on February 21st, 2009... and so should be coming home around April 18th, right before my dad's birthday.
> 
> ...


I would definetly get the big crate that he will fit in when he is full grown.Make sure you divide it,training will be easier.
Use stainless steel or ceramic bowls. I wouldn't worry about a training collar till he is about 4-6 months.If you do get one get an adjustable nylon chocker but take it off when in kennel or not supervised.Any leash will do right now,just not retractable.Start from the beginning making him walk the way you want him to on a leash.
Nylabone is my favorite no rawhide.Dont' let him have ropes or cloth toys unsupervised.MY first major vet appointment with Lexi was because she chewed her rope toy and blanket and her tummy didn't like it.
Shampoo-Anything puppy
Brush- anything now but once bigger an undercoat rake is a must.
I use regular dog clippers,not enough pedi paw positives.
I would feed what the breeder is feeding unless you know it is crap food.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Stailess bowl for food...bucket not bowl for water (less splashing and slopping!) 

puppy coats don't need too much brushing, a rake is really all I ever use until they blow coat then CAREFULLY use the oster/furminator

Shampoo - good quality oatmeal or something that is not really heavily scented

Collars and leads - I HATE nylon - cuts and burns your hands...chokes are somewhat archaeic...fursavers are traditional for GSDs, nylon for a puppy collar is fine - you'll only use it for 4-8 months, then get a nice leather or fursaver...get your self a 4 foot and a 6 foot leather or beeta leash and you'll have those the rest of his life...

toys - he is a BABY - give him some squeeky toys like the cuz and a softer latex toy at first, maybe some stuffed fleecy toy - see if he destroys the stuffy....no tennis balls, the cuz or orbee balls are better...

crate - I agree - get the bigger one and partition it off...

nails - if you do them wtih treats as a baby and do them OFTEN, you should have him conditioned quickly that it is no big deal

I don't like people names either! Fallon, Falcon and Falco I like....finding a Q name is hard - Quasar, Quest, Quincy, Qwip, Quick, or doing a Q-name is often done....call names do not have to be registered names, but alot are...I liked Havoc of course on your original list!

Congratulations, and have fun!

Lee


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm going to check out the Cuz ball. when you say the bad ones have a deep squeak do mean they're bad in quality or the tone is bad?

you think the choke collar is bad. i think if you're soft with the hands it's ok. i don't pop it, make it tight or use it for corrections.
my dog listens and he heels. i could easily walk him without a collar. don't worry i'll never walk him without a collar. my dog's collar is never on when we're home.

i see you use a prong. i've never been a fan of a prong. at the dog park people are asked to remove them. people are worried that when a dog grabs another around the neck while playing they might hurt their mouth on it or get entangled with it in some way.

my dog has two leashes. he has the flat red nylon and a hand made leather leash. i had to teach my dog to heel before using the leather leash. my dog now heels but i never use the leather leash. i don't want to ruin the leather leash, duh,!!!! someone posted pictures of leashes that were made out of rope and on sale. i would like to get 1 or 2 of those but i lost the info.

maybe i'll have a flat, fancy-schmancy leather collar made with a matching leash. who said we can't be "Top Dog".


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi'm going to check out the Cuz ball. when you say the bad ones have a deep squeak do mean they're bad in quality or the tone is bad?


Bad Cuz is a style of cuz. There are Good Cuz and Bad Cuz. The Bad Cuz have little devil horns on top. The squeak tones are a bit different.



> Originally Posted By: doggiedad
> you think the choke collar is bad. i think if you're soft with the hands it's ok. i don't pop it, make it tight or use it for corrections.
> my dog listens and he heels. i could easily walk him without a collar. don't worry i'll never walk him without a collar. my dog's collar is never on when we're home.
> 
> i see you use a prong. i've never been a fan of a prong. at the dog park people are asked to remove them. people are worried that when a dog grabs another around the neck while playing they might hurt their mouth on it or get entangled with it in some way.


I disagree with this and agree with the others. If a training collar is needed: Yes to prong, No to choke.

As for playing with other dogs, NEITHER a prong or a choke should EVER be left on a dog when it is loose playing with other dogs. Injuries can happen with both.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I like Cinder, but maybe cause I'm married to a fireman.









No rawhide! We started Anna out on the llttle Healthy Edibles Puppy by Nylabone. Of course, she learned to chew through those pretty quick, but it was a great starter for her. Also a puppy Kong worked!

Def get some training treats. We used them pretty fast with Anna.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You may want to consider getting a smaller crate for car trips while your pup is still small. Big crate for the house, smaller crate for the car.

Choke collars are BAD! They can damage your dog's Trachea. Prongs are safe, do not cause any damage, but as others have said, you won't need one until later. I have had no problems walking and training my puppy on a flat collar, and have only started using a prong when he was around 8 months. 

Cuz's are GREAT dog toys! Did you know that a Good Cuz will remain pliable and retain it's squeek even in -30ish Celsius temperatures? Even if left outside and buried in a snow bank for 3 days? Even if covered in frozen Dog Drool? I don't know what they are made of, but they are indestructible, and a favorite toy at my house, inside and out.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

The reason why I was wondering about getting a small crate v a big crate is because it makes training (housetraining) easier, or so I thought. Then I heard about dividers and thought that would be neat to use. Any reason not to use a divider? It'd sure save me money, too.

Is it just me, or does the prong collar look a whole lot meaner? Of course, looks aren't everything! I just got scared when I looked at it, but thanks for the advice. I understand leaving a dog with its training/prong collar on is a terrible mistake to make. Won't be happening with me, promise.

Heard tons of good things about Cuz's and Kongs, and I thought a puppy would have fun with a squeaky toy! Even big ol' "mean" German shepherds should get to have their fun! Good Cuz sounds GREAT, especially after I hear about just how destructible German shepherds get. 

Thanks for the picture and info, I always got confused over coat colors. 

I think Talon is a great name, but unfortunately, I once rescued a small bird who we named Mr. Talon (turned out to be a girl, by the way). Loved her, but didn't bring good memories...

I'm not sure if I'll be able to pick the registry name, but I'll admit that I was guilty of thinking up a few! My list
~ Quantum
~ Quester
~ Quandary
~ Qualm
~ Quell
~ Quain
~ Quinn
~ Quinlan
~ Quinton

I liked Havoc, thought that up when I was looking at World War II aircrafts, but then learned that Havoc was a pretty darn popular name for German shepherds... I think I know about 6-7. 

Oh yeah, and the R-litter is due two days after the Q-litter. R names are so much easier!


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Rei
> His registered name will be Q___ vom HausReid.


Hmm Q names are hard: Here are some: 
Quicksilver (callname: Mercury)
Quantum
Quark
Quince
Quincy
Quiz
Quinoa
Qwerty (if you are a computer geek like me)
Quorum


Here are supplies I need to purchase:
~ Crate (I'm thinking of getting a large one for him to grow in, while using the crate divider to make it seem like less space... good idea or not?)
<span style="color: #000099">Vari Kennel 500 - Large enough for a 90lb dog</span>

~ Water/Food bowls (stainless steel)
<span style="color: #000099">I use ceramic so I can wash it in the dishwasher easily since I feed raw. Also a Taz-Lab silicone foldable water bowl for travel</span>

~ Collar (not sure if I should be getting a training collar, too. Don't think I will, though)
<span style="color: #000099">Collars galore: buckle for quickly on and off during all those potty breaks, leather for tags, smaller nylon one for puppy growth stages, nylon adjustable slip collar and prong collars for walking</span>

~ Leash
<span style="color: #000099">6 ft leather 1/2" or 5/8" leash</span>

~ More toys, squeaky toys, a kong, cuz, rope toys...
<span style="color: #000099">West Paw Design Hurley bones, Good and Bad Cuz, Kyjen Egg Babies and Hide-A-Bee</span>

~ Shampoo (suggestions?)
<span style="color: #000099">So far, I've liked the Sulfate-Free Shea Butter Shampoo from SheaPet and earthbath Puppy Shampoo that smells like cherries</span>

~ Grooming brush (oh boy, I know to expect a LOT of shedding, so any suggestions as to grooming supplies?)
<span style="color: #000099">Pin brush, greyhound comb (Chris Christensen buttercomb #000), Kong Zoom Groom for bath time and loosening hair</span>


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I've also found my pup loves her Squirrel Dude more than the Kong. The little "tabs" inside it hold the food/treats better and gives her more of a challenge.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

REI,

All you can do is ask Ray about the registered name. I really don't see any reason why he wouldn't let you either pick a name, or give him a "short list" of the "Q" names you like and he can choose one from the list if he hasn't used them on a previous "Q" liter.

RE: Leashes. It is of course personal preference, but I always use nylon for baby puppies becasue it is CHEAPER! It WILL get chewed, and nylon also holds up better to chewing. (It takes longer for them to chew thru nylon than leather.)


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I did a crate with a divider. Started her off very small, got a 2nd divider to make the crate area very small.

2 weeks later got rid of the 2nd divider and 3 weeks later i took the divider out and gavc eher the entire space of the crate.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDRE: Leashes. It is of course personal preference, but I always use nylon for baby puppies becasue it is CHEAPER!


I agree, I like to use a very lightweight nylon leash that the puppy can drag around the house, and then graduate to a leather leash later when s/he is older. And cheap adjustable nylon collars too. Dena & Keefer wore the same nylon collar until they were 6 months old, and then they got their big kid collars. She was 13 months old when we got him, and he wore her hand-me down. Since I use adjustable nylon Bison Designs collars that are very durable, the adult collar will last for years.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

A drag line/tag is a good idea, you can use almost anything for one on a pup - even a leather shoe lace...I don't like them dragging with a handle. 

Also, if the pup is allowed to chew it's lead, it will do so all it's life! I also like harnesses for pups, and use them for potty and socializing until I start training, when I start with a flat collar.

As far as choke collars - as training tools, they are much more damaging than a prong as cited above. As far as "at the dog park" I will go so far as to admit I pretty much discourage people with pups from going to these. Too many pups get run over, jumped on, pushed around, bullied and then there is the danger of parasites and other diseases which run their course through the groups quite often. 

Guess I have had too many burns from other people nylon leads on horses to ever use one, I have a couple for emergencies stashed here and there, but never will use one routinely.

Lee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

All of my pups have chewed and/or carried their leashes. (Chewing was discouraged.) and NONE of them have continued this into adulthood.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks so much! I'll take a look at all those leashes, maybe start off with nylon, if it seems to be uncomfortable or hurting him, I will switch. Glad I got the prong collar vs. training collar cleared up, I had always been afraid of the prongs!

There has been a change of plans. We will either be purchasing the "R" or "S"-litter. We just received news yesterday of my grandfather's death and my parents need to fly to China. Depending on how soon they can get back, we will choose between those two. The S-litter will be ready to be taken home in May, which would work if my parents cannot get home soon enough. Jennifer was very understanding and allowed us to make a deposit and call her up later with our decision.

The Q and R litter are born close to each other, but after we were shown the dam of the Q litter (Jennifer introduced her as Quinny) and the sire of the R litter, Wega, my mother was instantly drawn to Wega. I have to admit I was, too. He was friendly, great temperament, and an absolutely gorgeous black and red. We also met two of his progeny, one of them from also from him and Aggi (this will be a repeat breeding), and he was a fantastic looking pup. Quinny, however, did not appeal to my mother, especially after she saw the girl get a bit too excited about being fed a treat and bite Jennifer's hand, drawing blood. 

R and S names are definitely easier, although if I happen to get a black and red, I won't be naming him "Trent", which doesn't seem to fit.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Well chances are with 2 black and tan/red parents, the pups will be black and tan/red too.

I'm sorry to hear about your Grandfather.

Who is the dam of the "S" litter?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

S-litter:
Dam - Anja Vom HausReid 
Sire - Wodka von der Salztal-Hohe 

Anja is a beautiful sable, and quite friendly. I did not get to meet Wodka, as Jennifer said that Wodka is her serious working dog and she would rather he not be socialized with other people, although I am welcome to call her up and ask to see him later. I have met one Salztal-Hohe GSD before, he was a fantastic worker. They plan on breeding the two dogs today.

R-litter:
Dam - Olli's Aggi
Sire - Wega Vom Bauerhof

The dam is not a black and red - http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/gallery/female/images/Olli%27s-Aggi-Resized.jpg
I did not get to meet her but she looks beautiful. My mother is hoping for a black and red, and I don't mind so much the coloring, but I have to agree I'd love to have a dog like Wega. Either way, we have reserved a male, and now we need to see when we are ready for one, April or May.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Well she sure looks black and tan/red to me. She also has a LOT of black and tan dogs in her pedigree. (Though her sire is sable.)


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I only meant that she looked like a black and tan to me as opposed to a black and red. But you’ve probably already figured by now I’m terrible at distinguishing between colors/coat patterns, so I couldn't be sure. The only thing that worries me about the S-litter is that they will mostly be relatively drivey, which I’m not prepared for.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would talk to Ray. He has been around for AGES. (As I have said, I bought my first registered GSD from him 30 years ago. ){She was born July 4th 1979.} I would think that he would be able to tell you if he thinks they will likely have more drive than you are wanting or can handle. Same as with any litter he has. I would imagine that all of his litters will have a fair amount of drive. Usually there are some puppies in the letter with less than the others. Even as little babies, often there are some puppies that are "on the go" 24/7 while there are others that are more "relaxed" and are perfectly happy to lay around and "chill out" some of the time. Often they make wonderfull active "pets", though they might still have a little more drive than the average "Joe Public" type person knows how to deal with. (But then again, they may not.)

You just need to tell him EXACTLY what you are looking for as far as temperment. That way, you will have the best chance for getting the puppy of your dreams.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd like to do that, and if I cannot find the puppy for me in the S-litter, and if time doesn't allow me to pick from the R-litter, I'm willing to wait. Despite how badly I want to bring a dog into the house, I understand we do not have the time or energy for a high drive dog. I can't talk to Ray right now, as he is off training with Flax in Nevada and will be gone for 6 weeks. His daughter, Jennifer, is very helpful and I have spoken to her about my situation. Emailed her last night, she says she'll be happy to give me advice depending on how everything turns out.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ray will let you choose the name - if you haven't got one picked out, he'll give you a list to chose from. 
Ray also sells supplies. He will give you (at least in my experience) the best price you can find on airline style crates (what he carried 10 years ago) and grooming supplies and nice leather leads as well as collars (except for the cheap nylon puppy collars.) He will not sell you a choke collar. He didn't let people use them 25 years ago nor 8 years ago.
I never used a divider in my crate - I used a full size crate from the get go.

In my youngest's litter (10 + years ago) their was one male that was pretty laid back. I told Ray what I wanted in a dog + he knew me a bit at the time I bought. He picked my pup and I have been 100% pleased with her. Her temperment is great. She was recently xrayed and my vet said she had the best hips of any dog she had seen. Just be upfront with what you want.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I saw a nice variety of collars at Pet Village, including prongs and fursavers. Not sure if I saw any choke chains or not (I was more occupied with meeting the dogs!), but I don't think I did and I'm glad to hear that. I completely forgot about getting airline style crates, thanks!

I will make a list of names, although I'm not very creative when it comes to them. I'll probably end up choosing one he's come up with. How did training a puppy with a full size crate go? I asked about the puppy picking process and Jennifer told me that they do choose the pup for us and will give us a choice between two if they are similar or both suitable for us. I'm very glad for that. From everything I'm hearing, I doubt people who purchase his dogs need the two year warranty!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The full size crate was never a problem with my two.


----------

